# X11 Lock-Up -> Hard Shutdown Now Not Rebooting



## aorchid (May 28, 2010)

Hello,

Briefly, I am running FBSD Release 8p2 installed as FBSD from the PC-BSD install disk (maybe matters?). I had a hard lock-up with KDE 4.4.3 and had to shut down the computer. Upon reboot the boot loader will only proceed as far as reading the three disks installed and then stalls without proceeding beyond that. 

Booting off the PC-BSD CD I have the exact same problem. I can however boot with the FBSD 8 Release disk and get into Fixit mode. I have tried to read documentation on how to fix this, but I am not clear on the actual problem. Initially in /dev I had all of my partitions for the boot disk and I had rootfs0, swap, var0, usr0 in /dev/label. The fstab when mounting ad4s1 (boot disk) has entries for all four labels. 

I thought maybe it was a boot loader problem, so I did the
[CMD="boot0cfg"]-B ad4[/CMD]

Upon reboot I did have a choice and I chose FreeBSD. It stalled at the exact same spot. 

I'm am not clear on what happened or how to fix it. I would really like not to have to reinstall everything as it will take days and days. My user data is on a ZFS partition so it is safe. However, I cannot mount the ZFS paritition in Fixit mode to save my configuration files. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aorchid (May 28, 2010)

I managed to fsck the start-up disk, but it still fails at the same place during the boot process. Any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## wblock@ (May 28, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by "start-up disk" (maybe just /, but it wouldn't hurt to boot single-user and fsck all the partitions:

`# fsck -y -t ufs`


----------



## aorchid (May 28, 2010)

I did manage to fsck all the partitions and it found errors in ad4s1a and e that it fixed. I rebooted and same problem. Also, note that it will not go into single user mode, I can only use Fixit mode from the install disk. 

Since it is stopping so early in the reboot, I ran[CMD="bsdlabel"]-B ad4s1[/CMD] and rebooted, but...wait! After an approximate 5 minute delay it is booting! 

Wow, this is odd. Why is it waiting so long to boot? 

OK. I suppose the problem is solved. Was there ever really a problem then? I normally would never wait 5 minutes for the computer to complete the boot, so I kept shutting it back down thinking there was a problem (well I think there still is).


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

Seems like something changed to make it that slow.  Do you have some USB storage device attached that it may be trying to boot from?  If you only need to boot from the first disk,`# fdisk -B`will give a standard MBR instead of the multi-boot loader.


----------



## aorchid (May 29, 2010)

Oops! I did find a usb key plugged in...that could then explain the delay. 

I will go ahead and alter the boot as you suggest since I am always going to be booting from the first disk, except in the case of a CD rescue.

Thanks, Aric


----------



## Smiley (May 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

aorchid said:
			
		

> Oops! I did find a usb key plugged in...that could then explain the delay.



A keyboard shouldn't do that, unless maybe it's one with USB ports or a card reader or something that looks like storage.  Digital cameras left connected can do that too.


----------



## aorchid (Jun 1, 2010)

Just a follow-up to note that this thread should be called closed. 

It boots just fine without the USB key plugged in. I am surprised that the boot delays so long though (>15 minutes) if the USB key is plugged in. I have never seen that with other OS (solaris, mac, windows, linux). 

Thanks


----------

